# Low Voltage Stapler



## mikeylikesit5805

I was looking at this, http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...rd=Gardner+stapler&storeId=10051#.UBnJH7Se7z4 but I don't like how bulky it is, what do you guys use.


----------



## cdnelectrician

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> I was looking at this, http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202531422/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=Gardner+stapler&storeId=10051#.UBnJH7Se7z4 but I don't like how bulky it is, what do you guys use.


Run! GB sucks!!! Get an Arrow T 59, lasts forever.
http://www.arrowfastener.com/product/t59-insulated-staple-wire-tacker


----------



## chewy

What are you stapling?


----------



## jeffmoss26

Arrow T25, but never for Cat 5 or higher.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Stapling wire on he backboard to make it cleaner


----------



## chewy

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Stapling wire on he backboard to make it cleaner


Running it behind the backboard makes it tidier.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Love the T25 for quad and three pair..


----------



## 480sparky

Has anyone mentioned the Arrow T25?:001_huh:

BTW, you can get different length staples for it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

jeffmoss26 said:


> Arrow T25, but never for Cat 5 or higher.


Why is that?


----------



## chewy

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why is that?


The manufacturer wont warranty the network. 

I cannot think of any situation in which I would need to staple a cable though, its probably better off left hanging than a staple every 200, Im sure it would still test through though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I have always used a T-18, T-25, and T-75. They all work fine and have lasted many many years. I agree that GB sucks.

http://www.arrowfastener.com/product/t18-telephone-wire-tacker

http://www.arrowfastener.com/product/t25-multipurpose-wire-tacker

http://www.arrowfastener.com/product/t75-sheathed-wire-tacker


----------



## jeffmoss26

It's too easy to crush the cable and damage it. High speed networks are a lot less forgiving than say a phone or alarm wire.


----------



## Edrick

Ugh, every time I see a stapled low volt cable it makes me want to cry. Especially when the teleco does it.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I have no problem with phone wire being stapled, if I am installing a phone jack on a baseboard or something like that in existing construction; I can make it look fairly neat. The telcos do such an abomination these days in wiring closets, that staples are not high on my list of worries lol


----------



## Dennis Alwon

chewy said:


> The manufacturer wont warranty the network.
> 
> I cannot think of any situation in which I would need to staple a cable though, its probably better off left hanging than a staple every 200, Im sure it would still test through though.


I don't do networking- only my own but never had a problem with staples. Good to know. I use the longer staples so the stapler doesn't drive them as deep.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

I like using the crown staples for alarm and phone. I think it makes it look decent.....


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Edrick said:


> Ugh, every time I see a stapled low volt cable it makes me want to cry. Especially when the teleco does it.


You guys sure have no love for the TELCO techs. But, being a retired TELCO service tech, I have to agree. I never understood how something so simple could get so messed up!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Problem with Electric work, Does not have to be clean to work, and you don't have to take out the old when replacing with new. I have seen some serious messes.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Use the arrow T59 like I said, it uses insulated staples. But I still would not use it on cat 5 or 6. I like to use ty wrap mounts screwed to the backboard with kelly screws.


----------

